# Cambiar potencia transmisor m31 y ajuste antena ringo para fm



## lu6fgh (Nov 9, 2011)

Hola 2 preguntas , me dieron un m31 de 25 w que esta calibrado para que salgan 8 w que tengo que tocar para que salgan los 25 ??? y otra cosa alguien tendra la tablita para calibrar una antenita similar a la ringo de esas 5/8 ?? ( tipo bc3) porque tiene los 4 planitos a tierra necesito ponerla  para 99.9 mhz, Gracias


----------



## elgriego (Nov 9, 2011)

Hola lu6fgh,como estas,si te fijas ,muy cerca del trafo de alimentacion ,mejor dicho a unos centimetros a la izquierda de este se encuentra una placa ,montada sobre el disipador ,que tiene un preset ,para regular el voltage de salida de 6 v a 13,6v ,mediante este se regula la salida de potencia del transmisor.

Saludos.


----------



## DavidGuetta (Nov 9, 2011)

> me dieron un m31 de 25 w



Me gustaria que igual me regalaran uno T~T


----------



## lu6fgh (Nov 9, 2011)

Hola Griego, todo bien, muchas gracias por la data  https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/miembros/127122-elgriego/


----------



## lu6fgh (Nov 10, 2011)

cambie de frecuencia el m31 de 97.1 a 99.9 y como el audio era muy  opaco  toque el trimer verde, pero ahora no hay forma de que se quede en  frecuencia  ahora se va corriendo de 99.9 hasta 99.6 sube y baja,  me parece que el problema fue el tocar el trimer no ???? y lo mas loco  es que si la quiero poner en 97.1 la sigo escuchando en 99.9 y aledaños,  es mas puse todas las llavecitas en off y pasa lo mismo sale en 99.9 no entiendo  nadaaa que opinas ?


----------



## elgriego (Nov 12, 2011)

Hola lu6fgh,como estas ?,el trimmer verde ajusta la fcia del vco,la cosa es mas o menos asi,se programa la division con los dips y una ves que esto esta echo,se mueve el trimmer hasta que el led de la placa del sintetizador se apague,para esto es conveniente tener un contador de fcia a la salida del vco,porque la mas minima variacion del trimmer hace que el vco se valla ,a cualquier parte ,Lo aque tendrias que hacer es poner los dips como estaban antes de que tocaras el trimmer y luego ,si ,empezar a mover muy despacio el trimmer hasta que enganche ,usa un calibrador no metalico.

En caso de que no sepas como iban los dips,decime de que color es la placa del sintetizador,asi te paso la tablita ,si es que la tengo jaja...

Saludos.


----------



## marcelocg (Nov 12, 2011)

Hola gente: una vez me paso con un exitador de estos que de tanto tocarlo el dueño al capacitor variable verde este entro en fuga y pasaba este fenomeno lo remplace hice unos ajustes suaves hasta que el led rojo que esta en la placa se apago y listo quedo estable.-


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Nov 13, 2011)

con o sin frecuencímetro... estos bichos son fáciles de cambiar de frecuencia... m31 por suerte pone todas las llaves ordenadas... el banco N es el de muchas llaves y el A el de pocas jaja... si tenes frecuencímetro es más fácil... sino con una radio digital.. fijate cuanto mueve la primer llave de cada banco... la siguiente va a mover el doble y la mitad de la que le sigue... así que después te haces facilmente una tablita con esos valores y a tu frecuencia le vas restando el mayor hasta llegar a 0... después con mucha paciencia retocas el trimer verde hasta que se apaga el led de enganche y listo... con frecuencímetro la cosa puede llevar un minuto, pero sin frecuencímetro puede llevar un largo rato... tambíen hay una formula para calcular la posición de las llaves según el prescaler, el banco RA y el cristal, pero no la recuerdo.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Feb 27, 2012)

quería agregar un detalle en los equipos M31... los que tienen las llaves ordenadas son los del sintetizador verde, los que vienen con la placa de cobre así nomás, tienen las llaves mezcladas. Cualquier cosa, siempre es buena práctica anotar la actual configuración de llaves para la frecuencia actual, levantar la placa y con ayuda de la hoja de datos del 152 identificar cada una de las llaves, también verificar por cuanto divide el banco N, tomar nota de la frecuencia del cristal y tratar de identificar el prescaler aunque esté borrado...

Hace poco me tocó cambiar de frecuencia uno de estos y el banco A movía 50khz en A0 y el banco N movía 750khz en N0. En verdad me volvió un poco loco porque ya lo habían tratado de cambiar de frecuencia y las llaves estaban en cualquier posición, también habían tocado el trimer del cristal y el del vco... Entre las cosas raras que hacía este equipo estan: indicar enganche (se apagaba el led) erroneamente, a cierta frecuencia saltaba por temperatura (a pesar de estar completamente frío) y un tercer armónico muy caprichoso. Por lo demás, muy lindo transmisor. En este caso el banco RA dividía por 512, el cristal era de 12800 khz y el prescaler dividía por 32/33 (¿MC12016?).

en fin... sólo escribo para corregir lo anterior.


----------



## miguelus (Feb 27, 2012)

Buenas noches. No conozco ese Sintetizador, pero por los datos que se están manejando el cálculo de la programación parece muy sencillo.
Un dato es que el Oscilador de referencia es de 12800Khz y está programado para dividir por 512, en estas condiciones la referencia es de 25Khz (12800/512)
Otro dato que se está dando es que hay un Pre Scaler Doble Módulo con un rango de división de 32/32

Por lo que se comenta tiene dos tipos de llaves para programar las "N" y las "A"
Ya tenemos todos los datos...
Por ejemplo para tener una salida de frecuencia de 102.3Mhz = 102300Khz como la referencia es de 25Khz vamos a ver entre cuanto hay que dividir para obtener 25 Khz...,
102300/25 = 4092...
Como tenemos un divisor por 32, lo dividimos...
4092/32 = *127,875*
Este valor 127,875 es el valor que hay que cargar en los divisores programables 
Pero como vemos es no es un número entero, consta de dos partes, la parte entera 127 y la parte decimal .875.
La parte decimal la multiplicamos por 32 que es el módulo del Pre escaler  .875 x 32 = 28
28 es el valor que hay cargar en "A"·
127 es el valor que hay que cargar en "N".
Ahora viene lo bueno vamos a comprobar lo que pasaría.
Los que conozcáis como funciona un PLL con un divisor Doble Módulo habréis seguido y entendido este proceso, hasta hora es fácil...

La cuestión de partida es la forma de dividir de los Pre Scaler de Doble Módulo junto con los divisores programables.
Los divisores programables constan de dos divisores que cuentan hacia atrás partiendo de la programación que elijamos, la entrada es común por lo que los dos divisores van descontando simultáneamente.
Normalmente la parte "A suele ser un número bajo, 64 o 128 como máximo.
La parte "N" suele ser de aproximadamente 1024.
En nuestro ejemplo el "N" lo hemos cargado a 127 y el "A" a 28.
El Pre Scaler empieza dividiendo por 33, después de 28 pulsos, el contador "A" habrá llegado a 0 y el "N" estará en 127 - 28 = 99.
En este momento el Pre Scaler empieza a dividir por 32, cuando el contador "N" llegue a 0  se producirá un pulso de salida, los contadores volverán al número programado y el Pre Scaler volverá a dividir por 33.
Ahora podemos ver que ha pasado. 
La frecuencia de entrada ha sido divida 28 veces por 33 más 99 veces por 32...
28 x 33 = 924.
99 x 32 = 3168
3168 + 924 = = 4092 que es lo que se pretendía en un principio (4092 x 25 = 102.3Mhz)

Bueno, esto que parece un poco complicado en realidad no lo es tanto.
Los que no sepáis mucho acerca de PLL, divisores etc, leerlo varias veces y poner ejemplos para otras frecuencias, siempre multiplo de 25Khz que es la frecuencia de referencia.
Para información adicional os comentaré que la práctica totalidad de los PLL "serios" utilizan este método, el Doble Módulo ya que la rapidez de enganche es muy superior a cualquier otro método de PLL y con los Circuitos Integrados especializados para este fin su realización es razonablemente sencilla.

Como aclaración hay reseñar que los datos hay pasarlos a Binario y poner los "0" y "1" en sus lugares correspondientes.

Sal U2


----------



## radiux2012 (May 29, 2012)

Que tal colegas del foro. Son varias mi inquietudes una de ellas que he comprado un transmisor de 120 watts(tenia uno de 4 watts) y tengo una torre de 20 metros con una yagui direccional de 5 elementos
y no llego ni a la esquina jajaja me rio por no llorar (ya inverti mas 1200 dolares) y no veo resultados en realidad llego 10 cuadras en direccion directa con la antena pero con mucha interferencia..
Estoy por encargar otra antena y la verdad que no se que comprar si dipolos enfasados una slim jim enfasada o directamente una paraguita. Ustedes que saben del tema QUE HAGO. ESCUCHO SUS OPINIONES.
Y otra cuestion es que quiero cambiar de frecuencia de 90.5 a102.1 y nadie quiere comprometerse a hacerlo poque el transmisoe no es homologado, digamos que estoy medio frito.
YA GASTE DEMASIADO DINERO No soy delirante pero me gustaria llegar por lo menos 3 o 4 km.
Desde ya muchas gracias.
Saludos ma toda la gente del Foro
Ptta si alguien tiene algun plano de una antena la necesito en 102.1 mhz


----------



## victor hugo (Sep 1, 2018)

radiux2012 dijo:


> Que tal colegas del foro. Son varias mi inquietudes una de ellas que he comprado un transmisor de 120 watts(tenia uno de 4 watts) y tengo una torre de 20 metros con una yagui direccional de 5 elementos
> y no llego ni a la esquina jajaja me rio por no llorar (ya inverti mas 1200 dolares) y no veo resultados en realidad llego 10 cuadras en direccion directa con la antena pero con mucha interferencia..
> Estoy por encargar otra antena y la verdad que no se que comprar si dipolos enfasados una slim jim enfasada o directamente una paraguita. Ustedes que saben del tema QUE HAGO. ESCUCHO SUS OPINIONES.
> Y otra cuestion es que quiero cambiar de frecuencia de 90.5 a102.1 y nadie quiere comprometerse a hacerlo poque el transmisoe no es homologado, digamos que estoy medio frito.
> ...


hola, por lo que comentas, no está calibrada tu yagui, y no irradia, tendrias que calibrala con un roimetro hasta dejarla resonando, me imagino que tendrá gama mach para poder calibrarla, eso solo podras hacerlo con un poco de conocimiento y obiamente con roimetro, a ojo es imposible, podes gatsar millones en equipos de mucha potencia pero si las antenas no resuenen en la frecuencia no salis de tu casa


miguelus dijo:


> Buenas noches. No conozco ese Sintetizador, pero por los datos que se están manejando el cálculo de la programación parece muy sencillo.
> Un dato es que el Oscilador de referencia es de 12800Khz y está programado para dividir por 512, en estas condiciones la referencia es de 25Khz (12800/512)
> Otro dato que se está dando es que hay un Pre Scaler Doble Módulo con un rango de división de 32/32
> 
> ...


muy bueno el aporte, realmente me sirvió mucho


----------



## ojotec (Mar 5, 2019)

radiux2012 dijo:


> Que tal colegas del foro. Son varias mi inquietudes una de ellas que he comprado un transmisor de 120 watts(tenia uno de 4 watts) y tengo una torre de 20 metros con una yagui direccional de 5 elementos
> y no llego ni a la esquina jajaja me rio por no llorar (ya inverti mas 1200 dolares) y no veo resultados en realidad llego 10 cuadras en direccion directa con la antena pero con mucha interferencia..
> Estoy por encargar otra antena y la verdad que no se que comprar si dipolos enfasados una slim jim enfasada o directamente una paraguita. Ustedes que saben del tema QUE HAGO. ESCUCHO SUS OPINIONES.
> Y otra cuestion es que quiero cambiar de frecuencia de 90.5 a102.1 y nadie quiere comprometerse a hacerlo poque el transmisoe no es homologado, digamos que estoy medio frito.
> ...



A mi me pasa lo mismo . estoy montando una radio con 25 wats clon m31 una torre de 15 metros cable rg213 foan y un dipolo abierto con gama y no logro superar las 10 cuadras. pude armar un roimetro con tester aguja para medir la roe lo mas bajo posible y ni asi logro mas alcance
el terreno y lugar son casa bajas no se que puedo estar fallando


----------



## ricbevi (Mar 5, 2019)

Hola...Depende también del receptor con le que escuchas a 10 cuadras. 

No es lo mismo un buen receptor doble conversión que uno de compromiso en algún dispositivo para otros usos.

Hay que ver el terreno, el entorno., si hay estaciones irradiando en la zona y banda con mucha potencia des-sensibiliza los receptores, etc.

Ya con instrumental es difícil a veces determinar algunos problemas en instalaciones, te puedes imaginar sin ellos.

Casi la mitad de la potencia la pierdes en el cable/conectores, usando 25mts de ese cable y con tan poca altura, tienes mucha potencia donde no te importa (en la parte superior...cielo!, en vez de más pegado a la tierra que es donde están los oyentes generalmente).

Saludos.

Ric.


----------

